# A little help understanding total timing



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright guys I have set the timing to 14* BTDC and installed my distributor and took a mental note of where the rotor was pointing. I then installed the cap and made the terminal where the rotor was closest to my #1 and went counter clockwise from there with the proper firing order. I believe I have done this all correct so far and have a few questions left. 

I have the vacuum advance module on my distributor and was wanting to know how I figure out how much it advances my timing.

I also shimmed the end play out of my distributor and put in 2 separate springs that I was told would be only beneficial. I understand how the shims work but do the springs I put in affect my overall total timing or do they just affect where I will idle at RPM wise?

Again thanks all for your help I've learned tons in the past few weeks doing all of this work myself. Once I get her timed this week I'm putting a full tank of gas in and going for a nice drive around Indy.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

NEEDLEZ said:


> Alright guys I have set the timing to 14* BTDC and installed my distributor and took a mental note of where the rotor was pointing. I then installed the cap and made the terminal where the rotor was closest to my #1 and went counter clockwise from there with the proper firing order. I believe I have done this all correct so far and have a few questions left.
> 
> I have the vacuum advance module on my distributor and was wanting to know how I figure out how much it advances my timing.
> 
> ...


total timing is simply all of the timing advances added up. if you have 14 static and 20 mechanical total is 34. the springs affect the rate of timing advance but not the limit. lighter springs allow the total advance to come in at a lower rpm.

there is a slot under the weights on the distributor shaft that has a pin in it. that is your advance stop. you can change that with different bushings on the pin.
if you have a good timing light with advance calibration you can set it all by setting the timing at about 3000 rpm.


----------

